# Molding Liners at Home with the Water Method



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi, I'm going to be molding my custom liners at home using the water method. I have done the rice method, which had decent results, but from what I've read, the water method will probably work better.

Step 1-
Turkey bags: these will go into the boots and over the outside of the shell, so even if water spills it won't get anything wet (not that it really matters). I plan to stuff the toe box with paper towels, leaving one or two towards each end when I dump the water in so that the turkey bag stays filled out.

Step 2-
Boiling water: I will fill the boots to the top with water that has been allowed to cool a little bit from boiling. This will be done twice, the first time to preheat everything, the second time to get it up to molding temperature, each time will be for 5-8 minutes depending on temperature. I will be monitoring the temperature on the inside of the liner and on the outside of the liner with a meat thermometer. I will restuff the toe and heel with paper towels between fillings to make sure there are no air pockets. 

Step 3-
Mold feet: Dump water, pull bag out, put in footbed, lace up, and mold until cool.

I will take pictures as I'm doing it and post them and my results.

I have Ultralon moldable liners which should be ok up to 250 degrees from the info I can find, and I think boiling water will be about right. I might add some sugar to raise the boiling point if I want it hotter.

If anyone has any ideas or tips to add before I start I wouldn't mind, I will probably do them this weekend.

I am expecting decent to excellent results from the testimonials of many others have tried to water method.


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

Ok so I went to the store and got 4 oven bags, turkey size, total cost was $4.78.

An old trick in ski boot molding is to preheat the outside of the boot to 130 degrees, this helps the liner mold to the boot better, I decided I would do this with hot water in the sink, same idea, about same temperature. I had 4 oven bags, so I had two extra for the outside of the boots.

Step 1. Oven bags into boots, carefully pushed all the way into the toes, a about 2-3 paper towels per boots are stuffed in the toe and one in the heel to fill it out and make sure there aren't air pockets.










Step 2. Outside bag goes around the boot and up under between the liner and the shell.










Step 3. Inside bag wraps over top of boot is and secured with string or a long rubber band.










Step 4. The boots go into the sink and I fill it with hot water, this is to preheat the shell. The water comes out at about 135F. I actually ran into a small problem here, I couldn't fill the sink too much because they want to float so bad, but I did get the most of the foot part of the boot.










Step 5. After heating a LOT of water (3 pots) to boiling, I filled both boots all the way to the top. Note that I had to let out some sink water due to the floating issue. I don't care that the paper towels floated to the top, this was exected, they did their job, the water pressure helps too.










Step 6. Cover and let sit, I waited 12 minutes. Here is the temperature after 12 mintues taken between the bag and the inside of the liner, its about 210F. I also took a reading between the shell and liner as deep as I could go, it was 155F.


















Step 7. Dump them out carefully, that is a lot of scalding hot water! Put your footbeads in and jump in them. I did a few heel taps at the start and midway a couple times too. I'm a mondo 276 making 9.5 boots work.


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

So far I am really happy with the results. I'd like to find a solution for filling out the toe box better before adding water, paper towels worked ok, maybe something else would work better. I would do it rather than the rice method I think for home molding.


----------



## dexter (Dec 21, 2016)

hmmm... im not sure if i should try this or takke my new boots to shop and let them do it... but thing is that non of these shops around have real quality service for that kkind of thing


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

dexter said:


> hmmm... im not sure if i should try this or takke my new boots to shop and let them do it... but thing is that non of these shops around have real quality service for that kkind of thing


If I was back home in Tahoe I would have gone to my shop, but I'm happy with this home method. I even achieved some nice molding between the liner and the shell.

We wax our own stuff, many of us tune our own stuff, it's not unreasonable at all to mold your own boots.

I really like the water method because I feel the hard temperature limit is ideal for not making mistakes during home molding.


----------



## dexter (Dec 21, 2016)

yeah it might be worth a shot, even if i get just slight improvement it would be great.

Now regarding that part about filling toe part with paper towls... did you maybe think about using rice bag (small one) just for that part??? Or you could use something even smaller to make it even more perfect, maybe some chea seeds or something bit bigger, but smaller then rice...


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

dexter said:


> yeah it might be worth a shot, even if i get just slight improvement it would be great.
> 
> Now regarding that part about filling toe part with paper towls... did you maybe think about using rice bag (small one) just for that part??? Or you could use something even smaller to make it even more perfect, maybe some chea seeds or something bit bigger, but smaller then rice...


I was actually thinking I would just make a "stuffer" out of a clothes hanger with some paper towels taped over the end. to push the bag into the toes, and not actually leave the paper towels inside. If I had smaller hands it might not be an issue.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I see the reasoning...but it seems overkill. In part because ski boots are plastic and heating up the plastic shell to mould to the liner makes sense to avoid some hot spots. However most regular sb boots are leather...which leather can also be moulded by getting wet and let drying while wearing...which I've done in the past for new work boots.


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I see the reasoning...but it seems overkill. In part because ski boots are plastic and heating up the plastic shell to mould to the liner makes sense to avoid some hot spots. However most regular sb boots are leather...which leather can also be moulded by getting wet and let drying while wearing...which I've done in the past for new work boots.


Using sink water to preheat the shell is totally unnecessary and just a step I added because it was extremely easy to do. I did get some nice molding, that I can see when I take the liner out, between the outside of the liner and the shell.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ugh... I hate seeing people doing shit like this that then give a step by step direction on how to "heat mold" your boot. This is overkill and just a bad idea. 

99.8% of people just need some hot air blown down their liner. that .1% need a convection oven to bake the liner.


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Ugh... I hate seeing people doing shit like this that then give a step by step direction on how to "heat mold" your boot. This is overkill and just a bad idea.
> 
> 99.8% of people just need some hot air blown down their liner. that .1% need a convection oven to bake the liner.


Wow, what a troll lol, I shouldn't feed you but I will. I guess you would probably call the rice method that manufactures recommend overkill too, or just a bad idea? The water method is actually pretty popular with almost all people trying it getting very good results. (there are threads on other forums on the water method with a lot of people saying they used it and it worked great, mostly skiers)

You know, whenever anyone tries to improves something, and EVERYTHING can be improved, there is always resistance from the status quo. It's important to try new things, even if they aren't an improvement, because _sometimes_ they are an improvement. 

Anyhow, for those who cannot make to a decent shop, for whatever reason, the rice method is effective, but the water method is even more effective and just as easy if not easier. Once you do the setup (which is minimal) it is very easy and quick, plus the kicker: it is difficult, if not impossible, to overheat the liner.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I tried, but the stuffing wasn't done and the giblets gave me diarrhea.

Rice method sucks, I was picking it from between my toes for a month every time I rode.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

is there any reason why throwing the liners in my clothes dryer is a bad idea? (not all the time, just once at the beginning to heat mold)


----------



## Brian_Blessed (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks for this kaladryn. Ive just done the same on my Adidas Tactical ADV boots (same liner). Only tip id add is to check the bags are watertight first or use 2 per boot.

No boot shops anywhere near me so diy is the only way.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

f00bar said:


> I tried, but the stuffing wasn't done and the giblets gave me diarrhea.
> 
> Rice method sucks, I was picking it from between my toes for a month every time I rode.


Did you put the rice into a sock? I've used this method dozens of times now without an issue


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> is there any reason why throwing the liners in my clothes dryer is a bad idea? (not all the time, just once at the beginning to heat mold)


you don't know the temp, and the liner goes limp at 200+ degrees. They are also pretty hard to get back into the boot without causing wrinkles without a boot spreader and/or a friend


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

redlude97 said:


> Did you put the rice into a sock? I've used this method dozens of times now without an issue


Whoosh...right over your head...sarcasm....


----------

